
Five Things That Could Kill Facebook - paulgb
http://markevanstech.com/2007/06/24/five-things-that-could-kill-facebook/
======
udfalkso
Facebook's biggest limiting factor is the word "friend". My co-workers are my
co-workers. My family is my family. The dude I met the other day at a
networking event is just a dude I might want to keep in touch with. None of
these people are my "friends".

------
weel
"How long before the millions of people who have piled into Facebook stop
checking their profiles every day or, for that matter, every week."

I think that Mr Evans is underestimating the human appetite for gossip. The
reason people like facebook so much is not because of its novelty; if that
were the case, with the average net user's attention span, the novelty would
have worn out by now. The real reason is that seemingly trivial information
about people you actually know is exciting to members of a species evolved to
live in groups and use gossip as a means of establishing, assessing and
maintaining relationships.

Also, I cannot resist the urge to play grammar police. _Phenomenon_.

~~~
jward
Do do dooo do do do.

 _sigh_ Please take my karma. I hate posts that do nothing to add to the
discussion but I could not help my programmed response.

------
Psyonic
The author brings up good points. As for as social networks go, I think
Facebook has a significantly higher chance of surviving than Myspace, but I
suppose that is still no guarantee of continued success. Will be interesting
to see what happens over the next 5 years.

------
awt
Facebook isn't just facebook anymore. It may extend its longevity as a
platform.

------
danielha
Facebook has a lot of smart people behind it. If these are five things that
will definitely kill Facebook, you can be sure that Facebook won't be sitting
on these five things for long.

I don't see Facebook staying as just a social network for very long, just as
Google isn't just search (not that I'm comparing the two just yet).

